# Wife on spouse visa - opening bank account



## meister123 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi,

My wife is on a UK spouse visa and I wanted to find out on the quickest and easiest route to open a bank account for her. The account can be either solely under her name or a joint account with my name.

She has been in the UK for 3 weeks at the moment.

She has proof of ID (passport) and proof of address (her name on the electricity bill).

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

People's experiences seem to vary on this. 
My husband was able to open an account with Lloyds when I signed a recommendation letter for him to join the bank. I had had an account with them for about 3 years at that point. 

Others have opened joint accounts or had to approach banks like HSBC who have accounts specifically for new UK residents. 

With Barclays and Lloyds I know you can apply online so it's worth a shot doing that. They may just offer your wife a basic account initially.


----------

